# Something You Don't Hear Everyday



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

There is a new crime-thriller Netflix series called Ozark that started only a few days ago, but while on vacation, I binge-watched the entire 10 episodes in 3-4 days. (No spoilers ahead.) At the end of the final episode, a man has a radio playing and the Adagio of Beethoven's 2nd Piano Concerto starts playing from the beginning. 

Even though, the storyline continues on to other places and characters, the Adagio continues to its conclusion at the end of the episode. It's incredibly beautiful and even though one has probably heard this work dozens of times, it is a reminder of what special music this is, especially when you hear the entire movement associated unexpectedly with this kind of storyline.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

We found this series on Netflix also. It is well done.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Beethoven's first period works are often overlooked. The second piano concerto (which was actually written first, as I recall) particularly. I actually like it more than no. 1.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

brianvds said:


> Beethoven's first period works are often overlooked. The second piano concerto (which was actually written first, as I recall) particularly. I actually like it more than no. 1.


Yes, his first, written mainly as a late teenager, but not fully completed until a few years later.


----------

